# Never pass up an Opportunity!



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Saturday our local grocery had a huge fresh produce sale. All USA grown foods from south GA. and north FL. I bought a bushel of snap beans grown in south GA for $19. Canned them up last night and had 45 pints. Can't always be sure how the garden will produce but at least I have a head start.


----------



## joyfulheart (May 7, 2011)

I am so jealous!

What store was that? I should keep an eye out for such sales... last time I asked the (dummy) at Krogers how much a bushel price or crate price would be... he siad they don't sell them like that. He was the produce manager.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

This is a locally owned independent store. Usually the highest prices around. I only shop there usually on Tuesdays because I can get my senior discount then and only buy their specials.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

joyfulheart said:


> I am so jealous!
> 
> What store was that? I should keep an eye out for such sales... last time I asked the (dummy) at Krogers how much a bushel price or crate price would be... he siad they don't sell them like that. He was the produce manager.


well that IS Kroger's policy... :gaah:

one thing I noticed watching the Mega Couponers (?) on TV is that a LOT of them shop @ Kroger's due to the double & triple coupon policies

but it does appear to be a FULL TIME job to get that kind of savings

but it would leave an awful lot in the budget for buying produce... :2thumb:

:congrat: on the produce

P.S.:
The Kroger coupons that come in the mail have always been manufacturer coupons (MQ). Yes they have a Kroger logo on them, but at the top of the coupon they say manufacturer coupon. The policy has always been one MQ per item so they shouldn't have been able to use both, but the computers were not updated until this year. I think it has something to do with the popularity of the TV shows during this recession.

I have not seen an official policy pertaining to digital coupons however, when you load them to your Kroger card you will see this message: Limit of one coupon per item. Digital coupons and paper coupons may not be combined on the purchase of a single item. This is a new policy and does do away with a lot of good deals at Kroger.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

My daughter is manager of the dairy department of a Kroger subsidary grocery store, and they will order things by the case for customers. 

But this same chain of stores doesn't do double or triple coupons at all. So even though they're owned by Kroger and sell the Kroger brand of food, they clearly have their own policies.

Clarice, wow, what a good deal! I envy your green bean deal!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sure, they might order you a 'case' of whatever that is being sold at $X & the price you pay per unit will still be $X, not some bulk rate...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree!  (and congrats on your fresh produce sale! :congrat

A friend of my husband called this morning and said he had cleaned out his Grandmothers can house (root cellar) for her ... and would we like some canning jars?

Told him sure ... :2thumb:

We ended up with ten boxes of mixed canning jars and as a plus a box of old (blue) storage jars with the glass lids. :woohoo:

He also told hubby that he was going to help his Grandmother clean out "the sheds" and would keep his eyes open for more jars for us.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

All kinds of people making good scores this week...


----------

